# wiring up lightforce lights



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

i have a 2009 silverado and was wondering a few things. here is the situation. i want my lights to be hooked up in 2 different ways. on one relay, i want, if i turn the relay the lights turn on. on the other hand, i want to be able to flick a switch, and they dont turn on, but when i hit my highbeam they turn on, when my highbeam goes off they turn off. than when i turn the switch off if my highbeams go on, they dont go on. any help on how i can achieve this? i currently have the first situation wired up in my truck. a wire comes straight from the battery, to inside the truck to a relay, than back out to the lights. when i flick it, they turn on, than i flick it off, and they turn off. all i need to know now is how to get them on a second relay to be hooked up into the highbeam circut. thanks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I can help, but you need to take a little more time and clearly type out what you want it to do. Specify Plow Hi beam, Plow Low beam, Truck High beam, Truck Low beam.

Lightforce is Western, correct?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Are you using a relay or a switch? If you are using a relay, you can use the same one (relay) you just need to add a wire and a diode.


Tap into a high beam feed, run that wire back to the trigger on the relay include a diode to stop current flow back to the headlights so they do not come on when you just want the lightforces lit.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

: ????????


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

the first picture is how i have it wired now. im wondering if the second wiring is correct and would it work?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

run a wire from the battery to the #30 on the relay
run a wire from #87 to the lights
run a wire from #85 to ground
run a wire from the switch to #86
Run a wire from the high beams to #86 include a diode so the power doesn't back feed to the highlights when you want just the accessory lights.
run a wire to the switch don't forget to fuse it.


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

where r u getting #87 and #85 and #86 ect.... are these numbers on the relay that i will be buying? also do i tap into the actual power wire that runs to the highbeam or what wire do i tap into that will be going into #86


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

so basher, would it look like this?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

yes the relays are numbered.

As for the pick up point from the headlights we shold check with our resident Genral Genius The infamous B&B. Your Chevy is computer control to the wazoo, and low side switched at the lamps to boot. I give a holler.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No.

Let me see if I can get you a drawing.


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

cool basher thank you so much. i will have my patience


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No you should use a on-off-on switch. In re-thinking this you should have the headlight on one side, 12 volt to the other, feeding out to the relay. that wire should attach to the #86. that would get rid of the need for a Diode.


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

with the relay i have in my hand it looks like this. is this correct?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

tha_lildude;795864 said:


> with the relay i have in my hand it looks like this. is this correct?


Your second diagram is decent except I would use a single on-off-on switch like Basher mentioned so that the added lights are relayed no matter how you're activating them. The way you have it drawn up now your one switch is carrying all of the current to the added on lights since its bypassing the relay...don't want to do that.

You also DO want to add a diode into the trigger wire coming from the stock high beam head light wire to protect the stock system from any back-feeding issues. And also, it's best to tie into that wire right near the driver side head light. Will be a dark green wire with a white tracer.

Give me a day or two and I'll draw you up a diagram to make it easier to understand.


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

that would be awesome B&B and I would really appreciate it. thank you


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

image or video has been moved or removed?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

All good now....


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

yes that makes perfect sense. thank you B&B. it is much more simple than i thought


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

tha_lildude;797053 said:


> yes that makes perfect sense. thank you B&B. it is much more simple than i thought


A diagram always replaces hundreds of typed words and 20 posts. 

You're welcome.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

This is good information. However I think that the diode pictured is backwards.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

The diode is facing the right way because the High beam signal is supplying the voltage to the relay through the switch.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I think he fixed the image...it used to be this one...


----------

